# New Home For Bandsaw



## Bill Gruby (Feb 11, 2016)

While cleaning the shop it became apparent some changes in machine location were necessary. The first was my Horizontal Band Saw. It needed to me more mobile. I saw this mod some time ago and decided it was time.

The Harbor Freight stand was on sale plus I had a 20% off coupon. They even gave me the Military Discount of 10%. 30% off ain't bad.

Next mod will be the Hydraulic Down Feed. That Engine Turned plate is the cylinder mount.

"Billy G"


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Feb 11, 2016)

I like that, mine came on some really poor cart BUT has been that way for about 7 years.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 11, 2016)

This one had extremely poorly designed sheet legs attached with 8 ---  I/4 inch bolts. It was really flimsy. Yuck. If I need to counter balance for the motor I will just put a weight opposite it on the bottom shelf. All bases are covered. LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## JR49 (Feb 11, 2016)

What's that saying? Oh yah, "great minds think alike" .  I guess that's you and me, Bill.  I did basically the same thing, only I found a free horizontal file cabinet on Craig's list. It works perfectly, is plenty high so no bending over, and, I keep all my supplies for both metal and wood bandsaw in the top drawer, and store all the small power tools, that were cluttering my work benches in the bottom drawer.  I should probably paint it, but hey, I'm a "function over form" guy.



EDIT,  forgot to say, I also recently did exactly as you. Rather than get the dedicated mig welder stand from HF, I got that same red cart.  Welder fits with room to spare on top, and much more storage space for supplies


----------



## bcall2043 (Feb 11, 2016)

Bill,
Nice, now I know why you were interested in a horizontal cylinder mount design.

The HF carts may not be the best but they are a real value. I bought one of the red HF carts with the drawers and top storage. It is dedicated to the milling machine stuff. It tucks away under a shelf most of the time. When needed pull it out and everything is right there including a small work surface to lay things on while using the mill. 

My band saw sets on casters and is in the way most of the time but easily roll around to another spot. The chip tray has become a catch all for small pieces of metal.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 13, 2016)

New cylinder started. All "O" rings are in. Time to start drilling a lot of holes. LOL

"Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 13, 2016)

Almost done with the plumbing. Gonna stop till tomorrow. Good day today.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 14, 2016)

Plumbing is complete. Waiting for shaft and Heim Joint and final assembly.

"Billy G"


----------

